

A Victim Treats His Mugger Right (2008) - jc123
http://www.npr.org/2008/03/28/89164759/a-victim-treats-his-mugger-right

======
willvarfar
Inspiring.

Same time, glad the kid wasn't shaking for a fix; that would have complicated
matters somewhat.

------
drewrv
I don't know why, but this reminds me of this onion piece I read yesterday

[http://www.theonion.com/articles/high-integrity-moral-
decenc...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/high-integrity-moral-decency-has-
cost-idiot-man-mi,26639/)

------
valgaze
I've had a knife pulled on me (during YC startup hustlin' duties actually) &
it is very difficult to have empathy with the aggressor when this sort of
thing happens. Julio sounds like a standup young man

------
staunch
Nice story, but I'm not going to try this.

------
tkahn6
Please add [2008] to title.

Previous discussion here: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1933224>

~~~
jc123
Thanks, will add year next time when relevant. As for repost, I ran the
following on Google and didn't find: victim treats mugger site:ycombinator.com

Anyone know what happened to the kid? Very admirable what Diaz did, but it
does leave the possibility that the kid needed a little more help to avoid a
potential downward spiral in his life.

